# Renault brings new hot hatch models to the 2015 goodwood moving motor show



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Visitors to this year's Goodwood Moving Motor Show will have the first chance to get behind the wheel of the latest Renault hot hatch models at the 2015 Goodwood Moving Motor Show on Thursday 25 June, as the French manufacturer debuts the new Clio Renaultsport 220 Trophy to the UK public.

Renault will also use the Show, presented by the AA in association with The Telegraph, to give British car buyers the chance to drive the latest Mégane Renaultsport 275 Trophy and Mégane Coupe GT 220 models.








With an enviable reputation for creating some of the best-loved performance hatchback models around, the Clio Renaultsport continues this strong bloodline.

The Moving Motor Show will represent the first chance for the UK public to get behind the wheel of this exciting new car.

Following its latest updates, the Clio Renaultsport 220 Trophy now produces 220hp, while there have been changes elsewhere to the paddleshift dual-clutch gearbox and some aesthetic tweaks to help it stand out from standard Clio models.

It will be joined on the Renault stand by its stable mate in the Renaultsport line-up in the form of the Mégane Renaultsport 275 Trophy. With 275hp on tap, the Mégane Renaultsport is sure to thrill anyone that takes it for a test drive up the legendary Goodwood Hill.

Finally, the manufacturer will also be giving potential new car buyers the opportunity to get their hands on the Mégane Coupe GT 220. Aimed at drivers that are looking for something a little more special than the standard Mégane model, but don't want the full-throttle Renaultsport experience, the Moving Motor Show will give them the chance to see if this is the car for them.

Anyone interested in driving any of the Renault models should visit the manufacturers stand at the show.

Tickets for the ultimate test drive experience are now on sale at just £30 for an adult ticket, young persons (13-21) half-price and children under 13 free of charge. Tickets are available to via www.goodwood.com/tickets or 01243 755055.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I actually got quite excited by 90hp in my 306 d-turbo back in '97. Smokey but pokey 

Cooks


----------

